
Ask HN: A 0 knowledge farmer want to in Google - terrycody
hey guys<p>sorry if my question is a bit stupid.<p>For many years, I searched around the WWW trying to find a learning list, which can let a 0 tech background person like me (a farmer, only know 1+1=2 math, and lame english too) can learning the everyting about the computer, step by step, from how each part of PC works, how data transferred between, and how operating systems work from the underground, how to learn a programming language in the outs, how to finally become a AI expert...goes on and on<p>I tried some courses and books and found there are all very hard to understand, but I know, I 100% sure, there must be very good teaching materials on WWW.<p>then...<p>I heard people recommend a book called: head first series, I picked a book html&amp;css and I loved it very much! But I know there are still a ton of books I need to learn, the real question is: is there a complete list, cover everyting, I mean, everything!<p>from math (I know math is necessary to become an AI expert), to hardware, software, etc, but I can&#x27;t find a compelete list...<p>I can&#x27;t enter a CS course in a university anymore for apparent reason, farming things on my land everyday, but I love tech, AI, all these things, finally I want to be a real expert, that can code my own things, design AI related projects on my off time.<p>yes, my title is tricky, I didn&#x27;t mean to go to Google etc big companies, just I mean, I want to have the same knowledge as those guru (Google employee are all monsters right?)<p>Bottom line:<p>I want to be an AI&#x2F;computer scientist, is there a very detailed guideline for this purpose? Especially for an idiot people who know nothing before like me?!<p>thanks for reading these nonsense<p>K
======
auslegung
You want to learn a lot, and it will take you many, many years. The first step
is to choose 1 thing to learn, like you did with HTML/CSS. Now choose another
thing to learn, maybe how a Raspberry Pi works (search online for “How does a
Raspberry Pi work”). I work for a company called ITPro.TV,
[https://www.itpro.tv](https://www.itpro.tv), which has a lot of the
information that you want, and is really high quality video content, if you
learn better from video than reading. Good luck!!

